

HN Weekly Top 50 - EzGraphs
http://www.hn4d.com/fifty_top_posts
Please upvote.  There would be a certain recursive delight in seeing this site itself in next week's results :).
======
EzGraphs
There has been discussion from time to time about the time of posting
affecting HN responsiveness... sometimes a good post will die for lack of
interest during a down time. The hn4d.com site provides a bit of insight into
when the activity level on news.ycombinator.com fluctuates.

